# Will this LED work...?



## dan1619889 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, I want to buy some led light for my planted aquarium, I have 2 fluorecent lamps 25 watts each 6500K... for my 70 lt, but I want to add this led 4000K, will it work..? Thanx...!


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

i cant see the pic 's you have up.. but not sure this will help.. i have 150 gal and am running 3 leds that are 8k each... and that is a lot of light.... and my plants did really good on them...

changed over from fluorecent grow lamps last year....am still kinda new my self.. help that helps you a bit


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

To simply answer your question, you will need 4-5 of 6000K version of the bulb shown in your picture to match your current FL setup. 

4000K or 8000K is color temperature, which is spectrum of light the bulb emits, and is different than intensity (i.e., how bright the light is). Second pictures shows the intensity, which is written as 540 lumens. This is pretty low. Typical LED units designed for planted tank has 2000-3000 lumens. As a side note, one 3W Cree White 6500K LED emits about 200-300 lumens. 

Now for color temperature, 4000K is pretty reddish. Plants can synthesize red light, but typically need more blue/green lights. Most planted tank light fixtures focuses on 6500-8000K as these lights contains a good spectrum of blue-green to green lights.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

From your photos, it appears that each LED is less than 0.3W. So no, this isn't going to work very well. Decent LEDS should provide a watt or more each, and unfortunately having many weak ones is not the same as a few strong LED's.


----------



## dan1619889 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thnaxs for answering, Ok, so it is not good for the aquarium, maybe I´ll try to search another one.

And what about adding this led to my current setup so I can give my plants 4000K too...? now I have 2 fluorecent lamps 25 W and 6500K each....


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

If it's free, why not? But i doubt it'll make much, if any, difference.


----------

